# Tango's dad,CH Stoney, gets Master Pass!



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! That's awesome! Congratulations to Tango's dad! Is Stoney owner handled in the field?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is TOO COOL, congratulations to Stoney, Tango must be so proud of papa.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellent! Tango must be proud of his daddy!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Wa hooo! Big congratulations, that is very exciting!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

now that's what warms my heart...a CH golden who can do what he was bred to do! simply awesome!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Stoney hasnt been at this very long either- he went JH through his last SH and WCX in straight passes. . . I'd choose him all over again as the father of a puppy in a heartbeat. Hope I get a chance timing-wise some day. . .


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

You and me both, Jill!!!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a late summer breeding with Doolin's Eire. It would be fun to have a dog with some of the same lines as some other members.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bogey'smom, you have so many great names that go with Bogey! Do you want a girl or a boy puppy?


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Congrats to Stoney, I've just googled him...beautiful dog!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Bogey'smom, you have so many great names that go with Bogey! Do you want a girl or a boy puppy?


We have names picked for both - Ace or Birdie. We originally wanted a boy, but Bogey is really a pretty small dog and seems to get along really well with female dogs that are a little closer to his size, so we'd take either. I've been talking with Mac about it a little, so I'm just keeping my fingers crossed for a successful breeding. Do you get PMs? I can fill you in more that way without taking up space here.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Either Birdie or Bacall are such cute girls names to go with Bogey. I'd love to hear about it in a PM.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Either Birdie or Bacall are such cute girls names to go with Bogey. I'd love to hear about it in a PM.


Sent. Hope to hear from you soon!


----------

